# news 2013 model



## peschio

Baselworld 2013 preview: The rebirth of Anonimo | Watch-Insider.com

new model basel 2013


----------



## Fatz028

Horrible! They could have come up with a better redesign. Now the dial says Swiss made. I like the old style better.


----------



## torromoto

I have to admit the older dials sing much more to me..Non of the above will be on my list..Makes me want to hold on the the ones I have even more and keep on hunting for the oldies....Damn............


----------



## darby11

can we get bump in pre owned pricing....! can a crown please screw in flush to the case one of these days.


----------



## DDD3333

"I have to admit the older dials sing much more to me..Non of the above will be on my list..Makes me want to hold on the the ones I have even more and keep on hunting for the oldies....Damn............"

'Damn' sums it up. I had a queasy feeling about the upcoming Basel world re Anonimo. Okay, we can exercise a little patience and wait for the 'in the steel' shots, but for the time being this is a bitter disappointment.

As others have commented, dreadful generic dials... as for losing the logo completely and simply writing Anonimo -WTF? Swiss made?

I hope that live shots will illustrate aspects and facets that fall flat with CG, and I genuinely hope that the new line will (somehow) grow on me. However, at this point I am just sitting here confounded that this is the best, within a myriad of infinte possibilities, that the collective heads could come up with.


----------



## ckhouse80

New model really cannot make it.


----------



## korneevy

Hmm...toying with choice of words here...but really these are, mildly putting, a disappointment. I feel they have retained precisely nothing of Anonimo DNA, casework is lost, dials are Jean Richard lookalikes with no personality, hands are horrible, generic stock and color are wildly off-putting. Granted, these are renders but I doubt it would look any better (if not worse) in real life((


----------



## timefleas

After such a long wait, such a big let down--I see no real DNA of the original Anonimo that I still quite like--a real pity, I had actually hoped to see some stellar offerings to help steer them back from the brink of self-destruction. Suppose they must be targeting a new clientele? 

On a positive note, it might serve to increase the value of the already existing collection, certainly I would rather have almost any one of those over any of these...


----------



## StefB

Seeing these is quite disappointing for sure. But all I can say, is if you love what I would now call '*historic*' *Anonimo*, hold on to your pieces.

Value questions aside, my Anonimo collection has just been become a whole lot cooler and exclusive.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys i cant hold anymore my feelings... This is just crap vs. Anonimo HISTORICAL PIECES.

I hope better models and better dials and better ideas on this no Anonimo DNA at all. 

Sucks ! Love them much than usual my 
collection.



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## ckhouse80

Nelson, agreed with you.

New Anonimo really suck!!!



nelsondevicenci said:


> Well guy i cant hold anymore my feelings... This is just crap vs. Anonimo HISTORICAL PIECES.
> 
> I hope better models and better dials and better ideas on this no Anonimo DNA at all.
> 
> Sucks ! Love them much than usual my collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

May be if numerals where not that style may be looks cool and a big improvement. 

The new logo on hands hour and seconds too much even new logo sucks !

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Tim pls do your magic and show them your ideas a cool better!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## whywatch9

Wow they should have hold the drawings until the Basel or just not show them at all. If you put the original militare next to the new one, you'll see how much better the old ones are. They might as well just start another company. Looks like the Logo we saw is not an printing error. They are really trying to change things up, but why keep the name, if you were to just dump all the heritages from the past. It's just like the new militare case - it's all upside down.

EDIT: a closer look at the dial, they really flipped everything around.


----------



## torromoto

All I can add after my first impression: oefffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff and pfffffffffffffffffffff.
What more to say: Historic ANONIMO's Rock!!!!!
This is really bad...............

Before I forget..I can only hope they left the Dino Zei line "untouched"


----------



## DDD3333

Well, a brief interiew on World Tempus notes the new Belgian ownership.

Was it ever mentioned after the re-structuring that Anonimo had been bought by a Belgium group - did I miss this? Without having a particular prejudice against anything Belgium/Flemish it does explain the complete lack of Anonimo/Italian DNA on display.

I believe that Anonimo Version 1 is looking like history.


----------



## DDD3333

Torromoto...I so agree with keeping the Dino Zei's untouched. My guess would be that association would be coming to an end anyway...

I hate to raise this issue again, but jeeze, I really wish that Richemont had bought Anonimo if this is the direction being taken. Its staggering to look at the magic (Cartier) Richmont have produced with Panerai. Knock the move from Italy etc but they have captured and honored the heritage in a seemless manner, going from strength to strength. Furthermore that was accomplished from a literal standing start as Panerai had given up the ghost.

Anonimo once had the potential to fill the exclusive niche that Panerai left open, a high end boutique position for the enthusiasts who really wanted something different, an Italian rarfied product with a true identity.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Anonimo Ownership change to that Belgium group like Two years ago so no surprise but is the wrong information fow what we can see now about this new things.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## sea0bass

I agree the new line up does not have the same feel to them. I like the older models much better. Now if they produce more bracelets for Professionale line..


----------



## DDD3333

I stand corrrected Nelson...that was old info from April 2012.


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo

Since when do marketing boys conceive instead of raise?
Deforming a logo so you can let it spin with the hands?? insider joke?
Don't mix up things, a novice will not get it.
Terrible "spinoff" numbers not matching the spirit of the case.
Inner details yes, the rest NO


----------



## RICH61703

I am sick looking at this garbage I will appreciate the four I have more than ever

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 92gli

darby11 said:


> can we get bump in pre owned pricing....! can a crown please screw in flush to the case one of these days.


Thats hilarious that the crown in the rendering has a gap.

Nelson - I'm shocked, but pleased, that you are not defending them. I was expecting you to say "wait and see... they'll be better in the flesh... etc". It's a sad day that they have finally lost their biggest cheerleader and fan.


----------



## JayVeeez

Seriously, the new logo is the hour hand? Tacky...

I just don't get it. I like the cases I suppose, and love the ones I have now.


----------



## RICH61703

I think the end is near for this company I will have to find another brand with military inspired watches

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JayVeeez

RICH61703 said:


> I think the end is near for this company I will have to find another brand with military inspired watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


It's possible they might totally bury the brand with these mock ups. They look like Tag's w/ Anonimo cases.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Well, this is a horrible disappointment to say the least. None of those will ever make it into my collection. 

Jean-Richard inspired dials is bang on, and not in a good way for me. The one thing I felt that Anonimo was lacking above all else was depth of detail on their dials (apart from the DZ line). Looks like they've tried to address this with applied markers, but judging from the images attached they've got it all wrong.

New logo stinks, colour schemes are off, watches look tacky and cheap. Super disappointing.

I'll hold onto my current pieces as it doesn't look like they'll be producing somehting worthy of replacing them in the near-future. Hopefully I eat my words come Baselworld...


----------



## torromoto

I don't know why they think to be more succesful with these offerings...The case design is the same (turned a 180 degrees) so nothing new there and in all honesty, no improvement is needed as their casework is excellent but the dial, logo change, swiss made writing are just no improvement whatsoever. If you are an Italian based company why not keep on carrying out the heritage. I love to show of my ANONIMO's saying their Italian made. Very happy with the swiss made movement. Their new dials are just way to common for me now..Nothing bold wich I really love from this brand. At first a dial would look strange to me but it would grow on me more and more...
The problem for the ANONIMO brand doesn't lie in their current line up and offerings. The watches they have are good enough to justify a market share. Their mistake is their MRSP wich is too high for some of their line-up. You first need to have a big marketshare before putting such a price tag on your watches. Price and "advertising" are key. The "old" Panerai 1993-1997 went bankrupt because the weren't able to sell their watches in Italy. Their sales was to poor and they had no experience in advertising and selling abroad. Cartier bought them in 1997, launched the PreA series in Europe and the rest is history. You need to position yourself in the market first with a good product..The "historic" ANONIMO's are bold and daring... Some dials weren't to everybodies liking but hey, after seeing these, any of the older ones will do for me....


----------



## whywatch9

Goodbye Firenze~


----------



## StefB

whywatch9 said:


> Goodbye Firenze~


Anonimo.com is blank!


----------



## Fatz028

These new watches suck. It's time for Anonimo to sink. Bunch of clowns who came up with the redesign. What Junk!


----------



## aeronator

might as well throw my opinion in the ring. HORRIBLE redesdign. I love my professionale gmt, have had some issues that were fixed under warranty, but the looks are what keep me coming back to it. From unique to fashion watch du jour. Sad day.


----------



## primerak

The new logo which looks like an arrow on the hands will now be constantly pointing up down up down - appropriately so much like how the company has operated.


----------



## DDD3333

I think the sad aspect is that we shared an initial reaction, came back again and again over 24 hours or so...and simply nothing looked any better.

It's fair to generalize that fans of Anonimo have a keen sense of design and appreciate individuality. That is why the watches appeal.

Prior to these releases I still hoped that the new Anonimo was going to floor me (though hope was eroding) I simply do not understand the 'vision' here. There are countless talented designers who surely could have contributed some more inspired ideas - the watches look like they were put together by committee. One with middle of the road tastes (I hadn't even spotted the hokey idea of placing the logo on the hour hand until that was pointed out - I cringe).

From my persective I would much rather been taken aback by the extreme, by Anonimo choosing to experiment to the point of eccentricity if they had remained determined to keep their individuality and their Italian heritage. It feels as if the idea is to present a safe, conservative product to a conservative market segment. If they have serious marketing funds and get organised, who knows, perhaps this will lead to a level of sales they have never enjoyed. However, it does not appear as though the new ownership has a firm grasp of what attracted the original devotees to the brand in the first place....or perhaps they simply do not care.

Frankly the world is already full of bland, anemic watches by the bucketful. If one was in the fortunate position of buying a watch company such as Anonimo, I would have presumed the entire point was to truly capitalise on the heritage, the quirky, the idiosyncratic, the Italian feel that Anonimo presented. 

This, I simply do not get.

(Yup, the site is down. I just hope to god that when its relaunched what we have seen so far (ever the optimist) is just part of the story rather than the major thrust of the new direction)


----------



## EL_Chingon

LMFAO!!!! I don't know what to say!!!! but I will not waste my money on these piece of (Fill in the blank). RIP Anonimo. I'm out...


----------



## SBD

primerak said:


> The new logo which looks like an arrow on the hands will now be constantly pointing up down up down - appropriately so much like how the company has operated.


Nah, the new logo will spin as if our beloved brand is circling the bowl. These 'new' offerings are just remnants that require one more flush...


----------



## primerak

They might as well change the name all together....obviously no longer about discreetly branding ("anonymous") finely crafted watches in Firenze by artisans.


----------



## whywatch9

DDD3333 said:


> ...There are countless talented designers who surely could have contributed some more inspired ideas - the watches look like they were put together by committee.......~.. It feels as if the idea is to present a safe, conservative product to a conservative market segment. If they have serious marketing funds and get organised, who knows, perhaps this will lead to a level of sales they have never enjoyed.


Couldn't agree more.

Why not have the logo on the minute hand as well?
What's up with the empty space surrounding the bland "anonimo" name? Can the font be any less inspiring?

Turning the old chrono case upside down is like questioning the practicality of the original design; also showing a lack of consideration of the purpose of designing. What's worse is that the lay out of the dial and chrono pushers are also flipped, which again show how little thought went into the whole process.

While there's still hope for the brand. Like DDD said, with proper marketing strategies, they can still gather new interests. Well... they might not care about the old fans, but they won't have any new fans if they keep their old price point.


----------



## Bozz_Keren

wowww just plain ugly
i was thinking with new management hopefully they can come with new ideas and higher detail in their watch but still contain that traditional look
but if this way they are headed, i lose hope with anonimo


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo

It is obvious that they (must be new owners) don't care about history and the niche that we represent
Swiss made details will increase the price for sure.
I can imagine that people not knowing the brand and its rich heritage will open their wallet until they notice the facade
You can make people to buy anything you want, for a moment...
They just needed to give each watch unique hands and dial with appropriate details, refined simplicity, what is wrong with that?
Afterwards marketing could have done a great job.
Now it goes all directions and the logo keeps reminding.


----------



## RICH61703

I am now going to sell all four of my anonimo's to buy a pam I will not be associated with this crap I am sick

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## torromoto

Well..I am not going to sell the ones I have or getting out of the brand. Up until last year there were still some appealing models..From the new offerings they have just shown it's obvious none of those appeal to me but I am still a huge fan (and buyer) of their "historic line".


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Luxembourg Group owns Anonimo now... I consider my self an Anonimist, i keep all my nimos for sure and looking to get HISTORICAL pieces !!!

The new ones as we saw looks far away if Italian DNA, now dials are nice if they still with the same numerals, shorter markers etc. 

I hope they make corrections because are too elaborated SIMPLE is better at least for many many of US. 

The logo is a big Fail it looks like an arrow for sure this ppl don't know about the roots of Anonimo. 

Fingers crossed !!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## RICH61703

Do we think for a moment that the historical watches will be improved upon and still produced I love this brand but what was shown is appalling at the least I usually do not respond to this forum because of negativity but I fill like someone kicked me in the gut last night I am selling which I thought would never happen but I fill the brand is over with I am not a flipper I buy watches to keep but I can't stand this direction

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## stew77

*Wow...when I first saw the renderings at the front of this thread, I thought this was a late April fools joke for sure!*:-(*

I agree with you guys. This is truly horrible/appalling stuff if this proves to be the "new" "rebirth" of Anonimo...and proof that the Anonimo brand has been hi-jacked and removed far from its great Firenze historical roots. Sad stuff IMO! *


----------



## jimyritz

Been gone for a while, maybe I should of stayed away longer....this is just so disappointing....


----------



## toxicavenger

Looks like a "mall" watch


----------



## aeronator

StefB said:


> Anonimo.com is blank!


And anonimousa.com goes to Frederico's new venture Full Carbon.


----------



## Cybotron

jimyritz said:


> Been gone for a while, maybe I should of stayed away longer....this is just so disappointing....


I'm with you.


----------



## ericfeuer

Well I am bummed by these fugly WalMart looking watches.........all of this waiting only to get the final kick in the pills.....ill keep what I have and spend new money elsewhere....Anonimo is officially done.....


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo

I think we all should set a historic piece on bay with symbolic starting bid 25k marking "VERY RARE" and "PRE SWISS MADE"


----------



## FLB03TT

Been thinking about the new models and the response to them in this thread and have a few thoughts. 1st of all I think the new models are safe, uninspired and a departure from what we have come to consider Anonimo's DNA. They sort of remind me of some of Ulysse Nardin's offerings, which may not be our cup of tea but UN is a going concern- Anonimo isn't. Are the new designs disappointing is a more complex question, they may be the means to an end.

One point nobody has made within the context of this thread is the fact that Anonimo is a troubled brand whose survival in not guaranteed, by any means. A change in management/marketing is essential for the brand's survival, this has now taken place. Conceivably a change in design to attract a broader, higher volume audience will help insure the survival of Anonimo. 

We all have our "Historic" pieces which we love and we can own them for as long as we like. If Anonimo can get their business together by selling more mainstream designs, good for them. The survival of the company is at risk here. If they go under, EVERYBODY loses. You can't forget this when being overly critical of their new design direction. Many, many high end watch brands are roundly criticized by the "watch authorities" who frequent these forums. However most of these same companies have solid, highly profitable businesses. Most of the "watch authorities" would be ill equiped to run, let alone turn around a high line watch company in a very difficult world economy. We can only hope there are business people involved now- time will tell. Perhaps these new designs are the bitter medicine necessary to get the patient healthy.

Just remember- If Anonimo fails everybody loses.


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo

We all want Anonimo to succeed of course and that "mainstream" picks up this brand, for our own benefit and if necessary with compromises. Unfortunately this concept is not unique any more to justify the price tag. Panerai improved, sticked to the concept and had 1 clear direction, afterwards a lot of compromises to please clients being sucked up in the slipstream of marketing.



FLB03TT said:


> Been thinking about the new models and the response to them in this thread and have a few thoughts. 1st of all I think the new models are safe, uninspired and a departure from what we have come to consider Anonimo's DNA. They sort of remind me of some of Ulysse Nardin's offerings, which may not be our cup of tea but UN is a going concern- Anonimo isn't. Are the new designs disappointing is a more complex question, they may be the means to an end.
> 
> One point nobody has made within the context of this thread is the fact that Anonimo is a troubled brand whose survival in not guaranteed, by any means. A change in management/marketing is essential for the brand's survival, this has now taken place. Conceivably a change in design to attract a broader, higher volume audience will help insure the survival of Anonimo.
> 
> We all have our "Historic" pieces which we love and we can own them for as long as we like. If Anonimo can get their business together by selling more mainstream designs, good for them. The survival of the company is at risk here. If they go under, EVERYBODY loses. You can't forget this when being overly critical of their new design direction. Many, many high end watch brands are roundly criticized by the "watch authorities" who frequent these forums. However most of these same companies have solid, highly profitable businesses. Most of the "watch authorities" would be ill equiped to run, let alone turn around a high line watch company in a very difficult world economy. We can only hope there are business people involved now- time will tell. Perhaps these new designs are the bitter medicine necessary to get the patient healthy.
> 
> Just remember- If Anonimo fails everybody loses.


----------



## whywatch9

FLB03TT said:


> Just remember- If Anonimo fails everybody loses.


Well, it's true. Let's hope that there's an entirely fresh audiences, who are not influenced by all the negativities on the fora, waiting for Anonimo's new debut.

I don't think most of us are just here trashing the brand and all the effort being put into it. It's just that... where is the effort?
We all hoped the brand do good, but it seems like the best thing they could do is to first ruin a perfectly fine design. They should play safe. However, those were the safest designs where Anonimo got its hype from since the early days. Anonimo was doing so so selling less eccentric quality lookalikes in the very beginning. They had moderate price tag and they were selling sort of direct at one point. They had only gained cult status with the introduction of those designs. I've came across many people who sold or represented the brand through the years; and on WUS, I came in contact with many enthusiasts. Never have I heard that the products were the problem for Anonimo. So why change the formula of your bread and butter? I hope I'm completely wrong and like one poster said, have to eat my words when the real ones are shown at basel and everyone praise how far they have come. At the end, I'm no watch authority, only a watch lover who likes to analyze and speculate.


----------



## FLB03TT

HistoricDNAnonimo said:


> We all want Anonimo to succeed of course and that "mainstream" picks up this brand, for our own benefit and if necessary with compromises. Unfortunately this concept is not unique any more to justify the price tag. Panerai improved, sticked to the concept and had 1 clear direction, afterwards a lot of compromises to please clients being sucked up in the slipstream of marketing.


So perhaps retail prices will be lowered. Won't be the first time, or the last this happens in the retail business.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I dont get it...site is up now and behing the watch is a guy running ?

fail then fail and more fail.... SAD !

they dont care anymore about What means ANonimo !!!!


----------



## whywatch9

FLB03TT said:


> So perhaps retail prices will be lowered. Won't be the first time, or the last this happens in the retail business.


only if they lowered the retail...

but what about LUXURY? I guess after all, that's not what it is all about...


----------



## JayVeeez

I think I'll just go for a jog...


----------



## whywatch9

(images were borrowed from internet)
i see some similarities, but this happens all the time. Inspirations can be borrowed, no big deal.
OH~ wait, it looks like this...







I suppose it's too much work for a watch company to mimic the exact tri-compax without turning the whole watch around... why didn't they just leave the date window alone:-s


----------



## nelsondevicenci

92gli said:


> Thats hilarious that the crown in the rendering has a gap.
> 
> Nelson - I'm shocked, but pleased, that you are not defending them. I was expecting you to say "wait and see... they'll be better in the flesh... etc". It's a sad day that they have finally lost their biggest cheerleader and fan.


Well, I just a guy who love the concept... because ANonimo was that a concept not a brand.

I never defending them... Just always hope a better future for them because the concept of Federico catch me... I collect them and still hunting even if they dissapear, really like the HISTORICAL PIECES ( It's funny but It's real now )

I know many details about this not the 100% but i was tinking with a big investor with a such a cool watches that need a lil improvements such a dials, better Lume, hands minor thing you know but keeping the concept...and one day you see this renderings ( for sure they look better in the flesh... it's waht it's is renderings never do his real job ) and I'm thinking what mind can imagine to do this to ANonimo Concept... many ppl talk about luxury but what is luxury come on... this is just very very bad use of ANONIMO... I'm so sad but again guys is the direction they want and is a lot a lot of concepts and brands out there so this one for sure may be get a new era of ANonimist but for sure I'm not one of those.

I hope if Rob From Toppers Jewelers can bring us more details because he is going to Basel as usual... Also if Ernie Romers can get for us the answers we need.


----------



## Fatz028

I really hope this is a hoax and Federico Massacesi makes a comeback in owning the company again. I thought his Full Carbon line was crap, now it isn't looking so bad. Come Back Federico Massacesi PLEASE.


----------



## EL_Chingon

FLB03TT said:


> Just remember- If Anonimo fails everybody loses.


Sorry, I disagree with this statement. If Anonimo fails, it is on them. People who are or were fans of anonimo, made a lot of suggestions in this forum on what could have been improved. If anonimo came in this forum, it may or may not have helped them, but at least they would have or could have tried to stay with the tradition of Anonimo watch making. So, if they fail, we or at least I win because I will save my money and move on to another brand. Sadly to say, Anonimo is dead in my eyes.


----------



## heb

Hello,
I know not having the Italian shtick front and center is a bummer, but these designs are at least as good as the original, especially the small second subdial model. There's nothing great about their old models. I liked the old Militarie Automatico w/Valjoux 7750 movement.

I wish their new chronographs weren't of the modular movement variety.

heb


----------



## whywatch9

heb said:


> Hello,
> I know not having the Italian shtick front and center is a bummer, but these designs are at least as good as the original, especially the small second subdial model. There's nothing great about their old models. I liked the old Militarie Automatico w/Valjoux 7750 movement.
> 
> I wish their new chronographs weren't of the modular movement variety.
> 
> heb


I disagree. But love to see different opinions. To me, the original militare was one of a kind. The dial layout, the font, and the crown position all worked together to form a modern, symmetrical, military oriented, tactical, stealth looking( the ox-pro non-reflective surface) watch. To be totally honest, the watch looked extremely nice in picture but didn't work at all on my wrist. That might be the problem with the design - not an easily wearable piece. (think of Rick Owens stuff) the point is the it spoke to me. The design was self explanatory unlike the new ones speak nothing but a juxtaposition of borrowed and unlinked elements.


----------



## DDD3333

FLB03TT&#8230;

"One point nobody has made within the context of this thread is the fact that Anonimo is a troubled brand whose survival in not guaranteed, by any means. 
A change in management/marketing is essential for the brand's survival, this has now taken place. Conceivably a change in design to attract a broader, higher volume audience will help insure the survival of Anonimo"

Agreed. You might have missed this from an earlier post&#8230;

'It feels as if the idea is to present a safe, conservative product to a conservative market segment. If they have serious marketing funds and get organized, who knows, perhaps this will lead to a level of sales they have never enjoyed'

The idea that Anonimo have been in trouble for an extended period, could potentially evaporate, has been discussed ad nauseam.

The issue is a possibility the baby is going to be thrown out with the bathwater. Most here might argue that the key problem is not with design. Patently, new designs have stalled as the company has been mired in restructure over the past few years. Yet the strength of Anonimo was the distinct and idiosyncratic design - a perception of Italian heritage.

Key weaknesses were in two other obvious areas. Regarding distribution/representation nobody seemed to have had a clue how to effectively distribute on an international level. It's not even worth detailing the shambolic approach taken in a city/country such as this, which successfully retails virtually every watch brand on the market.

Pricing. There has barely been any thread which has not touched upon the high pricing, the subsequent grey market discounts over the past few years. 
How would we feel if we were informed that the chrono displayed on the website&#8230; (did it really take a post and a follow up call from forum members for someone at Anonimo HQ to bother to post that new page?)&#8230;.how would we feel if that watch was marketed at US$ 3,500? I have a feeling we might be delighted. Companies such as Ball are capable of producing chronos at this price point. That would be an interesting move and would no doubt broaden the market. We are all in agreement that the pricing needs revision. Perhaps a new pricing strategy will be unveiled at Baselworld and we can all rethink our position once again.

In the interim my concern is that the Italian connection is going to diminish. I understand the thrust of buying a brand and wanting to re-market it. However there are some legacy issues that seem bizarre to potentially dispense with. The company was founded using a symbol to display the name, the idea to create a brand playing on the idea of anonymity - you had to be 'in the know', keenly interested to recognize the brand. It was a pose, but a clever and seductive pose. That founding philosophy appears history.

Personally, my true concern is whether the manufacturing base might be moved. I would not make a silly claim that production could not be enhanced by moving to Switzerland with its vast industrial infrastructure. Panerai have pulled the move off with genius&#8230;but credit where due, it was genius. I am not sure the laser-like focus that the guided Panerai through their move is on tap at Anonimo.

I fear the Italian case-making might be dropped from convenience, an expedient measure which it is assumed the larger public might not care about. On the other hand, I would posit that in trying to re-establish Anonimo, the Italian connection is the very thing that a marketer would dream of. A tangible, inherent character to the brand, unique in a world awash with 'Swiss Made'- and one which new buyers might readily attach themselves too, as we have done in past.

I keep hearing missed notes. The website intro page posted yesterday is pleasant. Yet, as others have noted it features a runner. A runner? If an active figure was required, why neither a diver or a yachting scene, a sport Anonimo has been associated with? I find it hard to conceive of a marketing meeting where this point was not made. Yet we have a runner so it's hard not to conclude a confused direction is being taken. Generic to the point of farce.

So we'll all hold our breath for Baselworld and hope for the best. Myself, I could be particularly forgiving to find a diver with an actual working bezel&#8230;that might be one small step for me but one giant leap for Anonimo.


----------



## 1watchaholic

As an owner of 4 Nimo's, the new line will only make me more desirous of the historical lines. I'll just hang on to what I have and look for the older pieces I still covet. It's a sad day in the Nimo family. :-(


----------



## RICH61703

Maybe we will all move to kobold

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FLB03TT

DDD3333- Thanks for your lengthy posting. We all know just how much time it takes to compose, type, revise and proof. You make a number excellent points, very insightful.


----------



## SBD

RICH61703 said:


> Maybe we will all move to kobold
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Bwah ha! Just checked the website. So sad...it's not just the runner, it's his cap. Talk about a pedantic symbol. May as well show a guy mowing the lawn or standing in line at the grocery store. The new Anonimo: Average watches for average people. Wear one and you too will be so unremarkable that you will Anonimously blend in with the masses... Love this new direction!


----------



## FLB03TT

Imagine if Anonimo could realize just a fraction of the success Hublot has. Is is possible that this sales guy from Hublot could, conceivably, know how to build a watch brand- much stranger things have happened!!


----------



## whywatch9

FLB03TT said:


> Imagine if Anonimo could realize just a fraction of the success Hublot has. Is is possible that this sales guy from Hublot could, conceivably, know how to build a watch brand- much stranger things have happened!!


Quizas quizas quizas...


----------



## FLB03TT

whywatch9 said:


> Quizas quizas quizas...


Perhaps, indeed!!


----------



## DDD3333

FLB03TT The same to you, thanks! 

I think your intiial post clearly made many of us check ourselves and understand that none of us (even if we might not follow the brand as we have) want Anonimo to fail. One thing which I enjoy about the Anonimo forum (which crosses over to a few others) is the smart, reasoned debate.

We do need to keep in mind we have no idea beyond these few models what is actually going on...so perhaps we can all exercise some patience, await Baselworld and then rejoin the debate with more concrete facts and then conclusions!


----------



## whywatch9

Thanks for the long articulate posts such as those written by triple D and a few others, some new perspectives have been added. It feels like we are really having a real conversation.


----------



## Firenze

I too was a little shocked when I saw the new renderings. But after some thoughts, I think that they have better chances now than before. I wish Anonimo all the the best.


----------



## whywatch9

Firenze said:


> I too was a little shocked when I saw the new renderings. But after some thoughts, I think that they have better chances now than before. I wish Anonimo all the the best.


Care to elaborate on your thoughts?


----------



## SBD

Hmmm...I've been revisiting the new dials too. I think I've reached some refinement in my opinions. It looks like the dials are all some form of brushed or anodized material. This could be interesting depending on how it's done. Unfortunately, I think the rest of the new design is a mess. There are so many superfluous details -- the weirdly-shaped date window, the ring around the inner part of the numbers, the thick trim bit around each sub-dial, the serif numerals. All this gimmicky stuff undermines the military purposefulness that the clean 'historic' models had. I don't really care what happens to the 'brand' of Anonimo. I do care about what happens to the talented and skilled folks who have been carrying out the Italian watchmaking tradition in Firenze. If Anonimo becomes about something else, then I will hope that the locals of Firenze will find another avenue through which to bring their horological talents to bear.


----------



## Firenze

whywatch9 said:


> Care to elaborate on your thoughts?


There is plenty of ink here in this forum that shows how the old pieces were not clearing the market if not at ridiculously low prices. Things had to change. Some of the designs from the old line were really hard to explain and sell. Either a massive investment in marketing was done, or a change in design had to be implemented. As not everyone has the marketing budget to undergo a massive campaign, I don't think it was a bad idea to radically change direction and test new territories. Some of the new designs are not that bad, not inferior to some of the old designs, in my opinion.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Done already few days ago !!! On Facebook we have a group and there i ask for the same let them know about what means Anonimo !

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## RICH61703

We can not change there direction it is there company and investment they see fit on what to produce and I will buy other brands I hope someone moves into Firenze and rescues those great watchmakers an produce a great watch again but I will not beg for them to produce what I consider a not desirable watch there is no turning them around it is there company it is time to move on

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## whywatch9

Firenze said:


> There is plenty of ink here in this forum that shows how the old pieces were not clearing the market if not at ridiculously low prices. Things had to change. Some of the designs from the old line were really hard to explain and sell. Either a massive investment in marketing was done, or a change in design had to be implemented. As not everyone has the marketing budget to undergo a massive campaign, I don't think it was a bad idea to radically change direction and test new territories. Some of the new designs are not that bad, not inferior to some of the old designs, in my opinion.


I'm actually excited to see the actual watches and the kind of reception they get at basel. The only way for it to work is a lowered price tag and I feel that might undermine the value of the NOS vintages(which i'm not so thrilled about); unless, the new ones become popular...

the new direction they took feels like they are starting a new brand. if that's the case why not just start a new brand. I'm just a little puzzled about that. They don't need to keep the name to use the same case design. The link can be illustrated in the marketing. Now that they risk to have a direct comparison with their old selves. but that's just my opinion.

The story I heard was that the name Anonimo and how it assumes the wearer's identity instead of the watch's own were all created for the purpose of marketing. They had great products made by people who used to make Panerai, but they had no idea what to call themselves. One of the investor thought of the idea and the rest is history.


----------



## DDD3333

Well, we can presume that the new website will be released when Baselworld commences on the 25th April, if not before.

Perhaps they should have just waited until Baselworld and then shown live shots of the watches (many hope that the watches look better than the renderings...I am not convinced they will, so I am hoping for other models I might like).

If nothing else, it should confirm if the 'historic' models will still be in production or not and if the 'Swiss made' will literally mean just that.

Everyone should try to keep an eye out for any press releases. I have favourited 'watch-insider' for any update as he released the renderings exclusively through his site (and its quite an interesting blog).

Here's something amusing to look at from the same blog...the floor plan for Baselworld. It takes a while to find the Anonimo location.....keep scrolling!

These are the just released, brand new hall floor plans of Baselworld 2013 | Watch-Insider.com


----------



## nelsondevicenci

NO the nimos we know no more in production.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## whywatch9

nelsondevicenci said:


> NO the nimos we know no more in production.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Not even the stuff from the previous Basel? Dino zei? Nelson, is it confirmed?


----------



## Firenze

At least one of the people mentioned by you has read posts in this forum.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Yes, confirmed... No more watches we know already.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## torromoto

nelsondevicenci said:


> Yes, confirmed... No more watches we know already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Not any? Wow..So basically all the former models won't reach their full production number? What about David C and the old casemaking crew? I really wish there was some more info..


----------



## whywatch9

torromoto said:


> Not any? Wow..So basically all the former models won't reach their full production number? What about David C and the old casemaking crew? I really wish there was some more info..


I was going to ask about the same thing. 
I remember an inquiry I had a couple month back with an AD about the old stock (trapezoid logo only without anonimo). The AD said there was this list came from David C directly of all the old stuff that were available with an indication that the pricing on those model will be more flexible. 
So I kind of knew they were trying to move the old pieces, but I did not think they were moving everything.

Those that are in the know please share just a little bit more.


----------



## korneevy

Edited


----------



## whywatch9

Thanks for sharing. That's interesting and it shows how wrong some of my speculation can be. Durrr...


----------



## DDD3333

I woke up this morning to read the tail end of this thread with growing apprehension. In an earlier post I posed 'I fear the baby might be thrown out with the bath water'. I felt stupefied to learn this is likely the case. 

It is noted that at least one party involved in the re-launch has read the comments. One post (later edited and removed (?)) related that David Cypers will not play an ongoing role within Anonimo (also of note Ernie Romers has edited some of the comments himself(?)).

The CG renderings (all agree are never good) were deliberately released to the 'watch-insider' and comments were requested. Anonimo were obviously trying to solicit reaction and feedback. It might be prudent to issue a pre-Baselworld statement (via 'watch-insider'?) to clarify the situation. At least indicate when a press release is scheduled and when the website will be up and running.

As it is, we will/can only presume 'historic' Anonimo is now largely irrelevant, as are we, those who had patronized Anonimo Firenze to date.


----------



## glengoyne17

primerak said:


> The new logo which looks like an arrow on the hands will now be constantly pointing up down up down - appropriately so much like how the company has operated.


Can't phrase it better then this. Love my Polluce bronze and steel Millemetri. Clean designs, the case stood out. Then they released pirate watches, renderings with the hour markers in the wrong place and now this. All downhill to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

Ill stick to the "oldies"


----------



## sea0bass

ericfeuer said:


> Ill stick to the "oldies"
> 
> View attachment 1051117


Love the Professionale on bracelet. I am holding onto mine in the vague hope of getting a bracelet one day.. may be I'll get lucky get get one used. Professionale cases are very complex and distinctive, my fav anonimo design by far, shame to see it go.


----------



## ericfeuer

i know the feeling, just got my bracelet a few weeks ago...almost impossible to find one, let alone with the correct endlinks for each of the Pro models....


----------



## Jebhut

Going against the grain here, as usual, but I like them! If Swiss Made means they'll appeal to more customers, and remain low production, so be it. Same with the dials. The case 'appears' to be cleaner - maybe better design/manufacturing? Maybe not. If some new blood turn around their near death/liquidator reliant business, and helps them succeed this time despite nonexistent management and marketing, I'm open to see what happens. They definitely need a new demographic to appeal to if they want to succeed...either higher end (San Marcos or Pro types, etc, which I was hoping for) or lower as it appears they're going for (mass production). The old formula wasn't working. But if they don't get into some stores, find distributors and AD's willing to help build and sell the brand, and have some serious marketing, (and communication via press releases or any kind PR (public relations), it won't matter. (They can't rely on their old fans if this forum is any indication - didn't know so many people still followed it here!) Unless they're planning to sell on TV (Invicta recently made a watch with crown on bottom - the Jason Taylor collection...and was a big hit for under $500...so the unique design will soon be commonplace). Still...one of my favorite low production brands, so good luck Anonimo!!


----------



## sea0bass

ericfeuer said:


> i know the feeling, just got my bracelet a few weeks ago...almost impossible to find one, let alone with the correct endlinks for each of the Pro models....


If you ever want to sell it. Let me know.


----------



## ericfeuer

will do....


----------



## danielNJ

The only reason the case looks "refined" is because its a computer generated image. These are aweful! The numerals are just hideous. I thought possibly they would try sandwich dial and really go for the historic look. Instead Raymond Weil and Anonimo in a blender. BAD


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys, i just confirmed today from the former Ownership of Anonimo that the Case production stay on Firenze !!!

Only Dials and movements swiss made... Same as before. 

Also they looking for swiss movements for the new coming collections. 

In a day or two the catalog will be acailable for a download from the Anonimo website.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## torromoto

nelsondevicenci said:


> Well guys, i just confirmed today from the former Ownership of Anonimo that the Case production stay on Firenze !!!
> 
> Only Dials and movements swiss made... Same as before.
> 
> Also they looking for swiss movements for the new coming collections.
> 
> In a day or two the catalog will be acailable for a download from the Anonimo website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Well, that's a positive note (finally)...Do you happen to know what will happen to Firenze headquarters? Will they still be as active as we know them?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

No as we know before, they move to Suisse i do a post of the new location. 

I get it contact with :

PEZET GUILHEM
Sales and Marketing Director

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## Akerue

Ah good news Nelson!
There is some glimmer of hope after all!
Hope they survive the initial design disaster and start producing some better designs!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Great to hear that the casemaking is staying in Firenze. Their cases have always been what made Anonimo special, so perhaps some hope for the future??


----------



## DDD3333

It will be a relief if confirmed that the casemaking will stay in Italy.

To be honest, I think I'll hold off being too enthused regarding anything until we get some official PR releases and first hand reports from Baselworld itself (I believe Korneevy will no doubt supply us with an account following his visit- thanks in advance!)

As many of us have noted, stressing Swiss Made has felt a dubious move...but if the Firenze case-making connection is used to underline the heritage of the brand then I won't say all is good, but it does place things in a better light. In spite of their move, Panerai constantly refers to their history and still engraves 'Firenze 1860' on some casebacks. 

To be honest, I feel a little detached at this point. I want to try to be as objective as possible about what we get presented in 24 hours or so.


----------



## timefleas

nelsondevicenci said:


> ....
> 
> In a day or two the catalog will be acailable for a download from the Anonimo website...


Honestly, WHAT they make is a lot more important to me as opposed to WHERE they them it, so I look forward to seeing the "new" catalog, but based on the advanced designs that we have all seen, unless the new offerings are a radical departure (or, even better, return to their former glory), then it may not make any difference at all--will have to wait and see.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Yes Peter we need to wait... Rob is flying there so he is meeting with them on Sunday.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## korneevy

DDD3333 said:


> It will be a relief if confirmed that the casemaking will stay in Italy.
> 
> To be honest, I think I'll hold off being too enthused regarding anything until we get some official PR releases and first hand reports from Baselworld itself (I believe Korneevy will no doubt supply us with an account following his visit- thanks in advance!)..


Yes, guys, I will go there on Sunday I think. Will most def stop by the Nimo's humble kiosk. Not sure if they would allow me to take any photos, but if they do, I will post here and on Facebook group same night. Actually, this whole Anonimo story is making the visit a little more interesting this year...


----------



## DDD3333

Korneevy....no pressure!

It will just be so interesting to simply hear what a fellow forum member feels after seeing the watches live. Yes, they might not be too keen on anyone/everyone taking photos but do not worry on this front if an issue (we know they will be allowing/supplying materials to various ADs anyway- as well as possibly going on-line).

Any update on anything you think of interest would be great! First and foremost, I hope that you have a wonderful time during your visit!


----------



## peschio

buongiorno ragazzi ho appena scaricato dal sito web anonimo il catalogo.....
oh mio DIO !!!!!!! ragazzi siamo rovinati, hanno tolto tutti i modelli piu' belli ( Marlin , san marco , professionale, millemetri, millemetri polluce...dino zei.... )
ok la linea militare e cronoscopio .....il sailor è orribile....


----------



## korneevy

peschio said:


> buongiorno ragazzi ho appena scaricato dal sito web anonimo il catalogo.....
> oh mio DIO !!!!!!! ragazzi siamo rovinati, hanno tolto tutti i modelli piu' belli ( Marlin , san marco , professionale, millemetri, millemetri polluce...dino zei.... )
> ok la linea militare e cronoscopio .....il sailor è orribile....


Same in English?

On the other hand...why the hell not, lets start talking Italian on an English-language forum, anything goes.

In ogni caso, buon gentiluomo...I've also downloaded the catalog.

And I have to agree it is utter crap.

Everything from the catalog's design, layout, fonts etc suck. Marketing stuff is amateurish ("Born on the banks of the Arno in Florence, Anonimo was raised and grew up in Switzerland, a country where watchmaking rules" I mean WTF is this, exactly...????).

Not to mention those horrendous, lifeless, toy-like, computer-rendered watches.

What, they could not photograph real timepieces for their most important "re-launch" catalog??? What a friggin a joke.

Ok, maybe, and it is a big maybe, I could see myself trying on the new DualTime with while dial...but other offerings I wouldn't touch with a stick. They look at best as some generic creations from a fly-by-night Swiss-made joke of the brand, of which there is no shortage of. But if they still want $3.5K and up for these things, they better wake up and smell the roses. Looking at these images new Anonimo pieces belong to the same price range with Festina.

Somehow Anonimo is now linked to golf, running, cycling etc none of which have anything to do with the history of the brand (military and Navy). What a bunch of rubbish 

Ooo, poor Anonimo. Rest in peace.


----------



## StefB

peschio said:


> buongiorno ragazzi ho appena scaricato dal sito web anonimo il catalogo.....
> oh mio DIO !!!!!!! ragazzi siamo rovinati, hanno tolto tutti i modelli piu' belli ( Marlin , san marco , professionale, millemetri, millemetri polluce...dino zei.... )
> ok la linea militare e cronoscopio .....il sailor è orribile....


Translation: "hello guys i just downloaded from the website anonymous catalog .....oh my GOD!!! guys we are ruined, they removed all the models most 'beautiful (Marlin, san marco, professional, Millemetri, Millemetri polluce ... dino zei ....)
ok ..... chronoscope the military line and the sailor is horrible ...."

I could not agree more. I was holding out before saying anything. I am so disappointed that i can hardly put it into words. How could the last management/owners let this happen! Its a travesty on so many levels, I can only hope that the new owners eventually go back to the other qualities that made (historic) Anonimo so special - beyond its cases.

No Dino Zei, no Professionale - my god!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I have same feelings but i understand, changes always make reactions for what we like to see before. 

I think this is just what they make now... I want to read the press release to see why logo change and why this kind of designs. 

Simplicity on Dual Time is cool fresh looking personally i like it. 

Lets see.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## Docwein

Sad is all I can say. My yellow dial Millemetri is one of my favorites. Now, I treasure it even more.


----------

